# Potential jobs & location



## Pat&Mel (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

First time on the forum and looking for some general advice.

Me and my girlfriend are looking to move to Canada in about 12-18 months.

I want to go so i can snowboard the massive runs there and experience the party scene on the mountains. And me girlfriend want to come with me to experience working overseas, so questions:

1. I have a B Business from The University of Technology, Sydney and work as a Marketing Executive here is Sydney. Would my qualifications and experience be accepted there?

2. My girlfriend has a B Property Economics and wants to work in property in Canada, but is unsure if she needs accreditation in the local market.

3. How easy is it to get to and from Whistler from Vancouver?


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Pat&Mel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First time on the forum and looking for some general advice.
> 
> ...


Vancouver to Whistler is about a 2 hour drive (approx 120km) and there is scheduled bus service.


----------

